# Java lernen! Welche Programme brauche ich dafür?



## Denis (31. Okt 2003)

Hallo zusammen! 

bin das erste Mal hier...

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Java  :shock:  und würde es gerne bisschen lernen. 

Welche Programme brauche ich dafür? 

Auf Java.sun.com gibt es z.B. JRE, SDK und J2SE. Kann ich damit was anfangen? Und wenn ja, welche davon brauche ich?

MfG

Denis


----------



## gustav (31. Okt 2003)

Java besteht aus einer virtuellen Maschine (der JVM), was eigentlich nichts anderes ist als ein Interpreter. Um Programme auszuführen brauchst Du nur dieses Programm. Wenn Du aber Programme selbst schreiben willst brauchst Du noch einen speziellen Compiler, der Deinen lesbaren SourceCode in ein Binärformat umwandelt. 

also :
 nur JVM zu ausführen von Code = JRE (Java Runtime Environment)
 mit Entwicklerunterstützung (Compiler) = SDK (?? Development Kit) 

Insgesamt gibt es 3 Ausführungen dieser Pakete mit unterschiedlichen Funktionsumfang


J2ME = Micro Edition, d.h. spezielle Bibliotheken für die Entwicklung z.B. von Handy Anwendungen werden mitgeliefert
J2EE = Enterprise Edition, speziell für Server
J2SE = Standard Edition, 

Also  * J2SE SDK * ist die normale Entwickler-Version und für dich als Anfänger am Besten geeignet.


----------



## Stefan1200 (31. Okt 2003)

gustav hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit Entwicklerunterstützung (Compiler) = SDK (?? Development Kit)



SDK = Software Development Kit (= Software Entwicklungswerkzeug)


Du brauchst, wie gustav schon sagt, das Java 2 SE SDK, gibt es hier:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html

Und dann zur Vereinfachung einen IDE (Integrated Developer Enviroment).
Für die aller ersten Schritte mit weniger Erfahrung in Programm Konfiguration empfehle ich folgenden IDE:
http://www.bildung.hessen.de/abereich/inform/skii/material/java/editor.htm

Für weitergehende Entwicklung muss dann schon was besseres her wie:
http://www.gexperts.com/

Beide IDEs sind kostenlos und weitesgehend in Deutsch gehalten.


----------



## marsias (31. Okt 2003)

Hi!

Wenn du vor englisch nicht zurück schreckst empfele ich dir
"Thinking in Java" von www.bruceeckel.com, ein sehr gutes einsteiger buch.

mfg


----------



## Nobody (2. Nov 2003)

www.javabuch.de eine sehr gute hilfe zum nachlesen


----------



## BigmasterDenis (17. Nov 2003)

danke für eure Antworten.

habe nun SDK, einen einfachen Editor(JOE) und Eclipse auf meinem Rechner drauf. Wobei ich mit dem letzterem nichts anfangen kann. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie und wo ich mit Eclipse einen einfachen Quellcode schreiben kann? Habe vieles ausprobiert, habe aber leider nicht mal das eigentiliche Editor-Fenster gefunden, wo ich den code reinschreiben kann.  :cry:  
Oder würdet ihr mir empfehlen erstmal bei JOE zu bleiben?

Bitte beachten, dass ich "noch" eine absolute Null in Java bin, und mit den meisten Abkürzungen nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## me.toString (18. Nov 2003)

Nichts gegen dich ... aber fang erst mal mit 'nem ganz einfachen Editor an. Und wenn du dann die Grundlagen drauf hast, dann kannst du mal in eine IDE ( z.B. Eclipse ) reinschauen. Auch wenn das am Anfang ziemlich mühsam ist ... so lernt man es am schnellsten ( zumindest war's bei mir so ) ... was noch viel wichtiger ist ... ein gutes Buch ! Und dann wirklich all die kleinen Beispiele abtippen ausprobieren ... variieren ... dann fällt auch schneller der Groschen  ( heisst das Ding jetzt eigentlich noch Groschen ?? )

viel Spaß mit Java  ( Da hast du dir genau die richtige Sprache ausgesucht ...  8) )

Michael


----------



## BigmasterDenis (18. Nov 2003)

ok, das einzige was mich bei java bisher stört, ist dass das die ganzen tools (compiler, debbuger, editor... ) nicht wie z.B. bei Delphi komplett in einem übersichtilichen Programm untergebracht sind, was mit höherem Aufwand (suchen, downloaden, installieren, updaten...) verbunde ist. Hat arber bestimmt auch Vorteile, oder was meint Ihr?

Wegen dem Buch...  habe mir das "html-javabuch" runtergeladen, und auch noch ein anderes "Java lernen, anwenden, verstehen" von 2001 besorgt. 

Denke auch, dass ich erstmal mit einem einfachem Editor anfangen werde.

Das ist das einzige Forum, das ich über google finden konnte. Kennt jemand noch andere empfehlenswerte Java-Foren?


----------



## Stefan1200 (20. Nov 2003)

BigmasterDenis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist das einzige Forum, das ich über google finden konnte. Kennt jemand noch andere empfehlenswerte Java-Foren?



Ich kenne mehrere, aber dieses Forum hier ist das einzige von ca. 4 deutschen Foren die ich kenne, bei dem man auf eine Frage auch eine Antwort bekommt.

Bei den anderen deutschen Foren muss man teilweise mindestens 5 Tage warten, bis man überhaupt eine Antwort bekommt, und diese ist dann meistens noch nicht einmal hilfreich. Auf manch andere Fragen die ich gestellt habe warte ich schon seit Monaten auf eine Antwort.


----------

